# Carrier Air V



## JimMcCombe (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi All,

We took a trip this past weekend to Madison, VA. Nice place, but kind of warm. We noticed that when we set our AC to "Cool" or "Dry", the fan runs all the time. We can hear the compressor turning on and off, but it seems odd that in either setting, the fan runs all the time. Is this normal? Have others seen this behavior as well? What is really the difference betwen "Cool" and "Dry"?

We are heading to Disney at the end of June. I had intended on leaving the AC on the whole time, and changing the temperature to 85 during the day, then turning it down to 75 down night. This way, the trailer will stay relatively cool all the time, and I won't have to worry about it becoming an oven during the day. My concern is that this means the fan will be running non-stop for a week.

Should I be concerned? The AC sure does work well! Thanks in advance for your comments.

Jim


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Its normal for the fan to run all the time. If you set it to Auto and once it is cool the fan will from HI to LOW. It shouldn't hurt running the air all week.

Not sure what the difference between Cool and Dry as they seem to do the same thing.

When I was at Disney in April I set the air to 72 and let it do its thing.


----------



## JimMcCombe (Apr 3, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback. Not to digress, but how was Disney? Did you stay on the campsite right at the park? Everything we've read and heard is that it's great.

Jim


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Fort Wilderness was fantastic. We have been camping for 3 years now and its the best campground/resort we have stayed at. Everything is just so clean. I was impressed.

Expect to open your wallet though. But hey its Disney, we all know that going in.

Just out of curiosity what are you paying per night?


----------



## JimMcCombe (Apr 3, 2004)

$62/night. I'll bring the BIG wallet.......


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

$62.00. Thats pretty good. I was hit with $78.00 per night plus around $40.00 for golf cart.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I think it's time to trap that mouse!


----------



## RAAAT (Jun 26, 2004)

I don't know what it's supposed to do as we just got ours this week. However, on our 23rs if the fan is on "auto", when the compressor cuts off, the fan cuts off. I actually left the fan on "low" to keep the air circulating during our test camp in the back yard last night.

The remote a/c is a neat gadget.

Rodney


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Our Carrier Air V unit fan speed is selectable in AC mode with Fan Speed set to AUTO, LOW, or HIGH. In AC mode with fan speed AUTO it does shut off the fan motor and compressor once temp is reached. We can also manually choose fan speed LOW or HIGH which causes the fan motor to run continuously in AC mode. In DRY mode the fan motor stays on in either user selected LOW or HIGH speeds. In DRY mode fan speed AUTO is not a selectable option.

MODE SELECTOR BUTTON - Press this button to select the desired mode. In COOL mode, the unit will run at the normal cooling mode. In DRY mode, the microcomputer of the unit controls the fan motor and makes the compressor automatically cycle on and off according to the room temperature. This enables the moisture to be removed more efficiently. In FAN mode, only the fan will operate at the selected fan speed and circulate the room air. In FURN. mode, the unit will run at the normal furnace mode.










Michael


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Okay I am confused.









The fan does or does not run all the time...in our 2004 25RS-S, the A/C will cycle on and off but the fan is on continously.

David


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

On mine the whole system goes off and on while running the A/C in "auto" mode.


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Pete, NDJollyMon's FAQ's state 2004 and older Outback's may operate differently than late model 2004 and newer. My is an April 30th build 2004.
















Michael


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'll have to test mine out for sure this weekend. I've never heard mine shut off in ANY mode. Could be I've never used AUTO mode though.


----------



## Lostboyinva (Jan 22, 2004)

2003 25RSS and my ac fan runs all the time in auto mode. You can hear the compress cut in and out and the fan cycle up and down, but it never shuts of in ac mode.


----------

